
The Highest-Grossing Display Ads on the Web - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/articles/684/33-highly-effective-ad-headlines.html
======
mosselman
The content goes from fairly interesting to weak very quickly as you scroll
through the PDF (why PDF?). It starts out with 'A outperformed because...' on
the first few examples and gets to 'we have no idea why, just make sure you
test' halfway through the document. If it were me I would have stopped at the
last proper example and left the rest out. Quality over quantity. You'd think
that a marketing agency understood that.

Also: low quality PDF rather than a normal website? Fine, you can send PDFs to
people, but it makes for a poor experience. Are there viruses in that PDF?

~~~
pavement
They also called the PDF an “ _infographic_ ” which it is not. If that PDF is
anything, I’d call it a “ _report_ ” maybe.

But, did they call it an _infographic_ to get me to click it? Did I just prove
signs work?

------
lancebeet
It's a bit amusing that he misspelled his email address in the pitch at the
end ("jasper@TheConverionWizards.com"). I wonder if there will be a follow-up
article by The Conversion Wizards on why that particular document failed to
attract new customers for their own business ;)

~~~
jkuria
Doh! Will fix that. Thanks for pointing it out.

------
fredley
Looking at all this stuff feels kind of weird to me. I've been using an
adblocker since forever really - I almost never see ad content on the web. I
can see why this stuff works, but on some level it's kind of scary that it
does.

------
thisisit
Is there a document similar to this for blog headlines?

I just started to write a blog and have struggled coming up with good
headlines. Most tend to follow the content in the blog. So if I am talking
about x, y and z - the title is "x, y and z" which seems really dry.

~~~
dx034
"You won't believe what happened when these people changed from x to y" /s

While I included the /s tag, the sad truth is that these headlines would
probably get you the highest number of visitors. Creating curiosity works
well, maybe you can find a headline that accomplishes that without clickbait.

------
kurthr
It's weird that you have to click on a link that contains the same webpage and
all of the actual information on High Grossing Ads. Here it is:

[http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/wp-content/33-Highly-
Effect...](http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/wp-content/33-Highly-Effective-Ad-
Headlines-adbeat.pdf)

~~~
mirimir
My guess: PDF is a great punt for complex web design.

------
dzdt
This seems a slightly more upscale (but also less insightful) version of the
classic analysis of "chum box" ads:
[https://www.theawl.com/2015/06/a-complete-taxonomy-of-
intern...](https://www.theawl.com/2015/06/a-complete-taxonomy-of-internet-
chum/)

------
vortico
Having these examples are nice, but this isn't too useful without a bit more
data than that, such as click percentages. I would warn to anyone taking
conclusions from this, since the differences might not be statistically
significant.

